# New Wheels!



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

Just put my new wheels on. Lemme know watcha think? but i was too lazy to wash it lol
IMG]http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/qq205/buniewski93/IMG_0043.jpg[/IMG]
































IMG]http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/qq205/buniewski93/IMG_0057.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: New Wheels! (HOOD RICK)*

I think those tires need to be good 20mm wider; don't want to curb the crap out of the lips. 
Carlsson rims belong on benz imo, especially in chrome. 



_Modified by halik at 4:11 AM 3-21-2009_


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: New Wheels! (halik)*

Not bad looking, I am just not a big fan of chrome either. But if you like them, rock them!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: New Wheels! (HOOD RICK)*

Not bad at all. Where did you find them?


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

they were on captain obvious' bagged a4


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (HOOD RICK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOOD RICK* »_they were on captain obvious' bagged a4

I had a strong feeling that was where they came from.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (EK20)*

not a fan of chrome, but they look nice. if you get them powder coated black with the lip matching your a6's colour....very nice


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Going lower would help the look too.


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

i want to bag it so bad. prob by next summer ill have coils and a lower profile tire so i can go lower but im happy for now lol


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

What are the specs?


----------



## sleepy-jim (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

Primo! will look sweet bagged.


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

Front 8.5x18 et 32ish plus 5 mill spacers, back 10x18 et 27


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (HOOD RICK)*

classy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (ironmule)*

I love those rims & I love your car, but they just don't look that great together, don't get me wrong it looks good, but I expected it to look better, but I think when you are bagged it will look sick, maybe that's why I am having a hard time loving it is because I am used to seeing a slammed red car with those wheels


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Ahhhhhhhh there we go...much better:


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (b5in)*

What is the use of slamming a 2.7TT so you are low and slow? Waste of a 2.7TT it would be.....


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_What is the use of slamming a 2.7TT so you are low and slow? Waste of a 2.7TT it would be.....

well if it were bagged usually you can have multiple settings, not just slammed


----------



## sleepy-jim (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (b5in)*

dope.


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

wooow u shuld not have posted that pic lol it really makes me wana bag it now


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (HOOD RICK)*

im not a fan of slammed cars...at least not european cars http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
its all about the stance, knowing wat size tires to use, wat size rims to use, wat spacers to use allllllll of that stuff. 
slamming is ok for car shows and car shows only http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

